# questions about the financial assessment



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi

We're just starting the home study - earlier then we anticipated which is great.
We bought a new house last year and did have a good amount of savings however we have used all of this up modernising our home (more than we thought!).

What are sw's looking for in the financial assessment? Would we need to build up our savings again?
We're a bit worried this is going to delay us.

Many thanks,
Catherine


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Catherine

Each LA and even SW, in our experience, look for different things regarding the financial side.  Our SW was very pushy on us saving and got on my nerves to be honest about it as we were talking to other couples from our prep course and their SWs weren't mentioning it at all.  

I think the main thing is to show that you can afford to have a child or children, that you can cover your bills and live a bit while taking time off work and losing a wage for a period of time.  There isn't any harm in making an effort to save some money as well.

Each LA has different help available as well.  Some do a set up grant to help buy anything the child may need (when matched), everyone is entitled to be assessed for an adoption allowance so again when you have been linked to a child/ren it is worth asking, you have nothing to lose filling in the form.  We weren't going to bother because we didn't think we'd get anything due to DH's wage and our savings, however, they don't take into account savings (at least the form we filled in didn't) and they look at your outgoings in relation to your incomings rather than whether you fit into a certain 'wage bracket'.

After we were approved we were told 'if the match is right they will help out financially as its finding the right family for the child that is most important'.

Good luck
OT x


----------

